# General Mandolin Topics > Mandolin Cafe News Discussions >  Don Julin Mandolin Exercises For Dummies Interview

## NewsFetcher

The Mandolin Cafe has posted the following news release:
Don Julin Mandolin Exercises For Dummies Interview

Ted Eschliman of JazzMando.com catches up with Don Julin for an exclusive interview about his follow-up publication for Wiley, Mandolin Exercises For Dummies. 

 

---------------------------

NOTE: You may use your board membership to comment on news articles published by the Mandolin Cafe. Your comments will appear here and also will be appended to the end of the news article for public viewing. Standard board membership posting guidelines apply.

----------


## Ryk Loske

Great News!

Besides Amazon and the publisher you could probably buy directly from Don .. giving the guy who did all the work a slightly larger piece of the pie.

Ryk

----------


## Tommcgtx

I'm looking forward to it. I've learned, and continue to learn, so much from the first.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Yeah, buy it from Don, he'll autograph it...  Don Julin rocks!

----------


## kevbuch

How would one go about acquiring this, surely to be wonderful, book directly from Mr Julin?

----------


## Ryk Loske

> How would one go about acquiring this, surely to be wonderful, book directly from Mr Julin?


Get thee to donjulin.com.  I emailed Don about availability ..... on the other side of the pond the book should be out in 2 weeks ... here in the Untied Snakes of Asparagus it'll be another month.

Ryk

----------


## Don Julin

Hey folks, Mandolin Exercises For Dummies is scheduled for a April 28 release in Great Britain. Some of you may not know that this global company is actually located in the UK so the release books first in the UK. It takes about 4-6 weeks to put them on a boat headed for America, pass customs, be delivered by truck or train to the distribution centers, and then to stores. I do sell them direct from my website http://www.donjulin.com and I am happy to sign them when you buy them direct from me. I also make a bigger cut if you buy from me. I will also be presenting workshops around the country and always look forward to meeting mandolin players in person. Below is a list of workshops scheduled for this year. Thank you all again for your support, and a special thank you to Scott and All of the fine folks here at the Mandolin Cafe.

May 6 - Lawrence Kansas 
Mass Street Music 6:30pm
http://massstreetmusic.com

 May 11 - Boulder Colorado
Home of Roger Fish 2:00pm and 4:00pm
rogerfish@gmail.com

May 17 - Seattle Washington
Dusty Strings Music 10:30 am and 1:00pm
http://www.dustystrings.com

 May 24 - Remus Michigan
Wheatland Traditional Arts Weekend
https://www.wheatlandmusic.org/tradi...-arts-weekend/

 June 7 & 8 - Olivet Michigan
Midwest Banjocamp
http://www.midwestbanjocamp.com

 June 14 - Mio Michigan 
Nor'easter Festival
http://noreastr.net


June 23-27 Santa Cruz California
The Mandolin Symposium 
http://www.mandolinsymposium.com

 July 23 Arcadia Indiana
Hedgehog Music showcase 6:30 pm
http://www.hedgehogmusicshowcase.com

 July 24-26 Bloomington Indina
Jim Richter's Mandolin Camp
http://www.jimrichter.com/?cat=12

August 23-24 Ontonagon Mi
Porcupine Mountains Music Festival
http://www.porkiesfestival.org/index.html 

September 6-7 Remus Mi
Wheatland Music Festival
http://www.wheatlandmusic.org

----------


## Don Julin

Amazon.com claims that Mandolin Exercises For Dummies is "in stock" and ready to ship". Funny thing is that I have not even received my copies yet.

----------


## geoffreymbrown

Received mine on Monday.
Geoffrey

----------


## DSDarr

Mine showed up today! woo-hoo!

David

----------


## Kevin Stevens

Got mine today.

----------


## Mr Foobar

Registered finally just to say, "Got my copy today!"
Nice big sized book, easy to read on these old eyes.

----------


## ccravens

OK, so before I buy, tell me how this book is different from the mounds of instructional stuff I have from Niles H. Mel Bay, Butch Bladassari, etc.?

Mind you, I've never been known to pass on spending more money on instructional stuff, but I'm getting to the point of diminshing returns! That's the only reason I am asking.

----------


## Ryk Loske

Chris .. or anybody else with the same question ...

Go to amazon.com and bring up the book.  There's a feature that lets you "Look Inside" and you can wander around and see if it makes sense to you.  Then buy it from Don.

Ryk

----------

Jon Hall

----------


## Don Julin

I just received word that I have copies to sell in a few days. I would be happy to sign it when you buy it from me at http://donjulin.com/
I will try to make a listing for it on the website store page. Thanks again everyone for the support. 

Don

----------

Jon Hall, 

Rosemary Philips, 

Ryk Loske, 

Tommcgtx

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Noting the anniversary of this interview publishing this date 2014.

----------


## KoalaBear

> Amazon.com claims that Mandolin Exercises For Dummies is "in stock" and ready to ship". Funny thing is that I have not even received my copies yet.


Hi Don,

will you do an International Order to Australia for the Book Exercises for Mando Dummies.
Have your other publication from Amazon.

 Cordially,Tan

www.reverbnation.com/gaetanobevilacqua

----------


## Don Julin

> will you do an International Order to Australia for the Book Exercises for Mando Dummies.
> Have your other publication from Amazon.


Sure, the shipping is quite a bit but I will ship to Australia. These books are distributed in Australia so you may be able to find one for much less over there.

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Noting today's anniversary of this interview with Don Julin!

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Noting today's anniversary of this interview.

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Noting today's anniversary of this interview.

----------


## Gina Willis

The published link to the digital download of the exercise tracks for Mandolin for Dummies brings up a "content not available" page. 

I realize the book is many years old now, but the files ought to be available somewhere for download because Don pointed out that it's hard to imagine doing the book without those tracks. I bought a used copy in 2021 and still haven't been able to find those tracks.

----------


## Jairo Ramos Parra

Gina, this is the correct link:

https://www.dummies.com/book-extras/...source-center/

----------


## Gina Willis

> Gina, this is the correct link:
> 
> https://www.dummies.com/book-extras/...source-center/


Thanks, but those tracks are only for the Exercises book. 
What I can't find anywhere are the ones for the first book, Mandolin for Dummies.

----------


## Jake Biddix

https://www.dummies.com/book-extras/...source-center/

----------


## Gina Willis

> https://www.dummies.com/book-extras/...source-center/


Thanks Jake, but have you tried to download those files?

The link you posted goes to the Mandolins for Dummies page and the hyperlinks are there for the tracks, but when I click on them to download, nothing happens. They appear to me to be dead.

----------


## Jake Biddix

I downloaded them last night.  Just tried the first few track to make sure, but they do work.  I am using a Windows laptop, and have to right mouse click on the link to show the "Save Link As" option.  Then it brings up a dialog box for me to pick a folder to save the zip file.  Not sure what you do if you are using a Mac.

----------


## Gina Willis

> I downloaded them last night.  Just tried the first few track to make sure, but they do work.  I am using a Windows laptop, and have to right mouse click on the link to show the "Save Link As" option.  Then it brings up a dialog box for me to pick a folder to save the zip file.  Not sure what you do if you are using a Mac.


Hey, that worked! Thanks!

----------


## Jake Biddix

Great to hear Gina!  Happy picking!

----------

